# Stihl knock-offs hitting the local CL



## NH_Wood (Jan 30, 2014)

First I've seen of these knock-offs on the local CL - a nice MS381 . Cheers,

http://worcester.craigslist.org/tld/4293376829.html


----------



## ironpony (Jan 31, 2014)

I wonder what brand it is? I bought a 62cc Richmond brand, looks similar to a Stihl but not a copy, and it is a great saw. Runs perfect, cuts very good, plenty of power. I figured how can you go wrong for a 100 bucks, it was the stores demo, was run but never touched wood. 300 is a little steep price wise. I know a lot of people that bought Earthquake brand saws of Ebay and are happy with them. I bought a 32cc limbing saw for 32 dollars shipped to my door. Has a 14 inch Oregon bar and chain on it, starts second pull and does everything a 14 inch saw should.

I know these are not lifetime saws but for the price a homeowner could get a lot of use out of one.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 31, 2014)

I see a lot of Earthquake saws for sale on eBay "Used, as-is" Do you know why that is? It says they were used and returned to the Mfr. Some not running, for parts. Are they junk? Just curious


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 31, 2014)

As for brand - I think I saw one with 'Yukon' on the saw or bar - never heard of it. For this particular ad - it just seems wrong. Calling it a MS381? My guess is Chinese junk - thrown together and will probably fail after extended use + I'd guess not a lot of testing to be sure the damn thing is safe. I don't think anyone would by this and actually think they bought a Stihl saw. Cheers!


----------



## bassJAM (Jan 31, 2014)

It's sad that the Chinese can get away with this.  What's even worse, is eventually they start to get good at it.  There's a few Chinese manufactures that have done a pretty good job at copying Honda motors.  They aren't quite "Honda" smooth, but I'd bet they'll run with a B&S any day.


----------



## ironpony (Jan 31, 2014)

D8Chumley said:


> I see a lot of Earthquake saws for sale on eBay "Used, as-is" Do you know wnhy that is? It says they were used and returned to the Mfr. Some not running, for parts. Are they junk? Just curious






I personally know several people that have bought them, run them hard and are happy with them. Including myself. The most I have heard of is a carb adjustment. Some of the people have even modded them with success.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok thanks. I don't need another saw but I find myself with a slight case of CAD. I'm always looking for a bargain on CL


----------



## splitoak (Feb 1, 2014)

They can say "ms"?...


----------



## clemsonfor (Feb 3, 2014)

D8Chumley said:


> I see a lot of Earthquake saws for sale on eBay "Used, as-is" Do you know why that is? It says they were used and returned to the Mfr. Some not running, for parts. Are they junk? Just curious


There a few other forums that have deticated threads for these ! I bought 2 45cc and 1 38cc. I put an aftermarket dual port chinese saw muffler on the 45 and have cut the cut times in half. 

The saws are various things from perfect fly new to been run for a few mins. One saw I got was brand new and never been in wood. The other 2 maybe a few cuts ? The new one has a tight spot on the chain brake and would not allow the chain to turn. A bit of disassembly and tweaking and I have a good runner for $48. Their website is our of them and there are very few auctions now. Us card guys bought them up .

They have pro saw characteristics. Mag crank case , aluminum handle, inboard clutch, cylinder on case, adjustable oiler.

All but one came with a brand new bar and the one used bar barely had the paint worn on the rails.  

The consensus is that these are top tier Chinese and have better than most QC. For $48 shipped to your door there fun. I actually enjoy running g mine


----------



## clemsonfor (Feb 3, 2014)

Check the saw out. 

Here it is after muffler mid cutting same log.


Go to my channel there is at least one other video of the quake. I also have several other saw vids you cad guys may like.


----------



## DodgyNomad (Feb 4, 2014)

clemsonfor said:


> Check the saw out.
> 
> Here it is after muffler mid cutting same log.
> 
> ...





Sorry, but not impressed with either vid.  Both times the saw stalls down and seems to struggle in small wood.  If money were tight, I'd rather have an older, reliable non Chinese saw that needed work and love than one of these knock offs.


----------



## clemsonfor (Feb 4, 2014)

Its a stink in 45cc saw that I am leaning hard in !! I have a husqvarna 445 which is also a 45 dc saw and I think it cuts equal to it.  I'm a 70cc plus saw fan so I dont use these small saws much but there fun when I use them.  I use a husky 372xp and a stink ms650 for my main saws.
Soon will get a stihl ms 250 so I can compare a 45cc stink to it.


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 4, 2014)

I own a real stihl. I'm all for new companies making new saws for competition. I even appreciate a little imitation of desirable traits. What I'm not thrilled with is a copy of the name and color schemes. That's just a forgery.


----------



## DodgyNomad (Feb 4, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> I own a real stihl. I'm all for new companies making new saws for competition. I even appreciate a little imitation of desirable traits. What I'm not thrilled with is a copy of the name and color schemes. That's just a forgery.



Yup.  Complete copycat, right down to the literature, except when you're using it/fixing it I'm sure.  Stihl should chase the supplier and manufacturer down and make them pay.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 9, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> I own a real stihl. I'm all for new companies making new saws for competition. I even appreciate a little imitation of desirable traits. What I'm not thrilled with is a copy of the name and color schemes. That's just a forgery.


+1.      Too bad Stihl can't go after them for some kind of product infringement since the saw is obviously a reverse engineered Stihl saw on the outside anyways. They even use a MS381 model number for it. They want to cash in on Stihls sterling repution.


----------



## bmblank (Feb 9, 2014)

Many times it's not a matter of imitation but licensing. Perhaps the"knockoff" is the original and they licensed the model to stihl.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 9, 2014)

I watched a show about how Chinese companies were infringing on US patents but it's hard to enforce anything with the government over there.  Has anyone ever seen the show on how Russia had reverse engineered and stole the plans for the B-29 bomber? They made a bunch of them and then they flew them right over a  stunned president that was there for a ceremony.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 9, 2014)

England has a neat way of dealing with clone chainsaws.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 9, 2014)

D8Chumley said:


> I see a lot of Earthquake saws for sale on eBay "Used, as-is" Do you know why that is? It says they were used and returned to the Mfr. Some not running, for parts. Are they junk? Just curious


earthquake saws are made by Artisam hear in Cumberland Wisconsin I believe. I just got a Eskimo ice auger made by them. There well know for their augers up here.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 9, 2014)

From an Earthquake saw users manual:

© Copyright 2009 Ardisam, Inc.
All Rights Reserved. Printed in China.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 9, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> From an Earthquake saw users manual:
> 
> © Copyright 2009 Ardisam, Inc.
> All Rights Reserved. Printed in China.


I looked at their site and they are a Wisconsin Co. And they do make Earthquake saws but the shipped their jobs to China.... Who'd ever think? I'm sure my new ice auger was made there too then.


----------



## kopeck (Feb 10, 2014)

hermancm said:


> I watched a show about how Chinese companies were infringing on US patents but it's hard to enforce anything with the government over there.  Has anyone ever seen the show on how Russia had reverse engineered and stole the plans for the B-29 bomber? They made a bunch of them and then they flew them right over a  stunned president that was there for a ceremony.



No plans, but planes them self.  They were an exact copy, right down to a hole that was mistakenly drilled in one wing of the example they copied and Boeing cast into the pedals.

I think they were even some question about painting them like the original(s), those were days when you didn't ask Stalin a lot of questions. 

K


----------

